# Giant sizes



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

When I look at frame geometry on the Giant website, is the "top tube length" the actual or effective top tube length? If is it actual, how do I get the effective top tube length?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

It's effective c-to-c.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

This may help too if you haven't seen it.

Giant Road Bike Giant Road Bike Fitting Charts, Giant Road Bike Sizing & Fitting


----------

